# Trophies!!!



## #1Garguide (Mar 5, 2013)

Gonna have 2 nice wall mounts and some meet to take home. YES their good to eat.
If anyone's,interested on booking a,trip either bowfishing in fresh or salt water for all legal species or rod fishing for some giants check me out at www.bigfishbowfishingtexas.com or www.realfishingguide.com 512-431-9037.


----------

